# How to read docs from flash drive.



## Johnny2Puffs (3/9/14)

Before we moved to Portugal, I downloaded all my docs on a flash drive. Now I want to print them but I don't have a computer. What I do have is this----

Android tv Stick with spare USB port plugged into my TV. The tv has USB ports as well.
A wireless printer paired to the tv via the printer wireless app. It works as I have printed pdf, xls and pretty much anything off the net.
The tv has Adobe Reader and ES Office downloaded.

Problem is that when I plug the USB flash drive in, it sees the media files on the flash drive but not the xls or pdf.

I also have a tablet but can't find a 32 pin to USB adapter here. Pretty sure it will also not see the documents. Any help out there will be appreciated.


----------



## Riaz (3/9/14)

to my knowledge the tv doesnt have the software to read xls format type files.


----------



## bones (3/9/14)

Save yourself the headache of trying to sort this out. Rather drive to an internet shop / library and print it out. You could also add it to Google drive, so u can browse and print the docs online at a later stage if you have to from home.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (3/9/14)

Only prob is that internet cafes are obsolete here and anyway, the computers here talk Portuguese only.
Riaz is correct. The TV's USB ports only read media.


----------

